# Amazon Flex Access Codes?



## cemd (Oct 21, 2016)

What are access codes on some deliveries? What do we have to do with them?


----------



## Elizabethmartinez305 (Nov 24, 2017)

acess codes are codes provided by the customer to gain acess to apt buildings complex etc basicly anything that has a call box.


----------



## cemd (Oct 21, 2016)

Elizabethmartinez305 said:


> acess codes are codes provided by the customer to gain acess to apt buildings complex etc basicly anything that has a call box.


Today I had a delivery to a normal house with access code info. What does this mean? I just entered the access code to the access code box in the app. Did not know what else to do.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Don’t worry about it. Happens to me at least 3 times a week. Sometimes it shows an access code to a regular house that doesn’t even need it. Just disregard it. It has to be an app error or checkout error on the website when the customer places the order.


----------



## Elizabethmartinez305 (Nov 24, 2017)

cemd said:


> Today I had a delivery to a normal house with access code info. What does this mean? I just entered the access code to the access code box in the app. Did not know what else to do.


if its not an apt complex or if its not a call box or anything where you need a code to gain acess you can disrg sometimes there are just there.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If there's an access code for a house, look for the locked door with the keypad. Enter the code, open the door, go inside and place the packages in the refrigerator.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> If there's an access code for a house, look for the locked door with the keypad. Enter the code, open the door, go inside and place the packages in the refrigerator.


if you're going in the fridge, might as well make yourself a sandwich


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> if you're going in the fridge, might as well make yourself a sandwich


And if your making a sandwich ,might as well grab a beer


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberstuper said:


> And if your making a sandwich ,might as well grab a beer


And if you grab a beer, you might as well take a load off on the couch and watch some tv and eat the sandwich.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> And if you grab a beer, you might as well take a load off on the couch and watch some tv and eat the sandwich.


Also might as well feed the cat and walk the dog.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Don’t forget to flush and spray air fresheners before you leave.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Leave? Who's leaving? Never heard of squatter's rights?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

You can't make this shit up!


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

ROFL!! This is a neat place...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But the roof has a leak.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Might as well take a nap . Have until 9pm to deliver rest of packages


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

And if you have time after the nap, install spy cams on any smart devices you find. All of us at Amazon need first-hand feedback on customer satisfaction.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Leave? Who's leaving? Never heard of squatter's rights?


Well I have never owned a home been poor my whole life and I'm seriously considering moving in changing the locks. Let see if I could claim the property worth millions in hollywood.


----------

